# SHORT PROTOCOL WITH ORIGIN



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

HAS ANYONE DONE SHORT PROTOCOL IVF WITH ORIGIN?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

If you use the search facility you will find references to other people who have!


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

hi ob7 ive done it twice.  are u lookin some info??


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

hi sparkle thanks for reply yeah i would like some info pls. im going to origin on the 11th of april for planning appt then hope to start tx end of april this is my 1st ivf tx.how many scans do you go for


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi
I also had the short protocol at Origin.  I believe there is no real limit on the number of scans that they give.  They seem to do them as often as they require them. I had 5 done. Hope this helps-best of luck!


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

hi ob so sorry for delayed reply, have been up to my eyes in uni work and am only beginning to be able to think straight now!

are u doin the short protocol cos of high amh or pcos?  i was put on it cos of high amh altho i dont have pcos, they just felt i was likely to respond well to the stimulation drugs so no need to down regulate etc.  so both cycles i was on norethisterone tablets to delay my period so could time in with clinic dates.  first time think i was on them for 8 days and second cycle for maybe 13 days, it just depends on how they schedule u in.  then u get a scan about 5 days after stopping the tabs, u should have started ur period by then.  this scan just checks the ovaries are all quiet and that the lining is shedding and nice and thin.  so then u should be good to go to start the injections!  usually u have one or two days less injections on short protocol which is good.  if i remember rightly i took the menopur for 4 days on its own and then introduced cetrotide on the 5th day, something like that anyway.  then i think my first scan was on day 5 or 6 of stims.  after that i think i was scanned every 2 days up to before egg collection.  u get more scans usually on short protocol as usually more chance of overstimming and OHSS if reason ur on it is high amh or pcos.  the scans are literally 2 mins and they are usually early in morning so shouldnt be a prob for work.  also i brought dh to all my scans on 1st cycle but didnt bother on 2nd as hes really not needed unless just for support.  the staff in origin are all lovely so dont be afraid to ask them anything.  feel free to also ask me anything if youre not sure bout summat and i will try and put your mind at ease!  short protocol is def easier from sound of things so youve already got lady luck on your side!


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi there

im just after doing short cycle at origin although i didnt get a transfer as i got mild ohss, as despite all carefull monitering my pcos won out and i overstimmed, i had 8 scans over 21 days, and eg on day 21 , the staff at origin are very good and very carefull, i had a traumatic egg collection at a different clinic before and was so scared and nervous but staff at origin really reassured me and took very good care of me. i will be back in may/june for a frozen transfer cycle.

good luck

rosebud


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

hi girls thanks for reply
sparkleheart-thanks i have a high amh but no pcos how long did the hole process take and did you get many eggs thanks for all your info i go for my planning appt on mon and collect my drugs

rosebud-do they let you start straight away if that happens or do you have to have 1 af in between tx


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

hi ob

i always started the norethisterone on day 21 of my period so i assume that will be the same for u?  u will find out on monday how many days u are on them for so that will have an impact on how long the process is for u.  it really just depends on how they fit u in to their timings.  u cant be on it for any longer than 2 weeks i think.  so it will be X amount of days for those, then five days after u finish those u get ur scan and that day u should be able to start ur injections.  i would say, depending on response, u are probably looking at anywhere between 9-11 days injections.  they will give u a provisional date for your egg collection probably at planning appt but once they know for sure when that is u will take your last menopur (if thats what ur on?) in the morning and then that same day take ur trigger shot to mature ur wee eggies.  this injection is timed exactly 36 hours before E/C.  so u will have one drug-free day and then u will have ur E/C and your embryo transfer will be either 2, 3 or 5 days later. and then obv the horrid two week wait!  so really short protocol does live up to its name!  i always felt lucky to not have to do the down regulation as it sounds pretty bad.  we have our NHS go still tho and i dont think they do short protocol so i will have to use the spray there and that can be for anything between 2 and 6 weeks eek!!  

almost forgot, i got 18 eggs the first cycle and 13 the next.  first cycle only 7 fertilised (we do ICSI as low sperm count etc) and second cycle 10 fertilised which was great.  we have 7 little snowbabies so will hopefully try a natural frozen cycle in a couple of months.  there hasnt been any reason for it not working for us yet as either time everything has went great so just one of those things unfortunately.  but fingers crossed for next time!  good luck for ur cycle too,    u get your BFP!


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi

they mentioned having 2 afs for me before i can do fet , im going up again next week for a review so i will ask for more info then, 

good luck on your ivf, they are very helpfull at origin

rosebud


----------

